# (DIY) Throttle Position Sensor 00' Maxima, I30



## sic75 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was told I needed to change the throttle Position Sensor for my 2000 Infiniti I30t with 220,000 miles. I have an infiniti I30 but I know more people have maximas and I need help right away. My car will sometimes turn off as soon as I start it. To fight this I have to press the accelerator to prevent it from stalling. Also sometimes when coming off the freeway to a red traffic light it wants to shut off and low RPMs. So I bought a after market direct fit TP Sensor.

I want to do this my self since it seems fairly easy to just change out but now I have read that it may need to be adjusted somehow. Also maybe the original could be just out of adjustment. 

Can I just swap out the sensor or does it need to be adjusted? If so how do I go about doing that? Should I even try to do this my self?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Your TPS has a learned setting for the closed throttle position switch, unlike earlier Nissans that had a hard setting. First, I like to clean out the throttle body before adjusting to make sure the throttle plate isn't sticking, which will throw off the closed setting. The vehicle should also be fully warmed up to operating temperature. You'll need a set of feeler gauges and an ohmmeter or multimeter, as well, and a scantool to monitor the closed throttle position. I'm not 100% sure of the spec for the 00 I30t; it would be in the EC section of the service manual under "basic inspection." I'm pretty certain it's the same as the 98 Maxima, which requires 0.012" and 0.016" feeler gauges. The feeler gauges will be installed between the throttle drum stop and the throttle adjusting screw. The throttle position switch harness connector will need to be unplugged and the leads of the ohmmeter attached to pins #4 and #5 of the throttle position switch. With the thinner gauge installed, there should be continuity; with the thicker gauge installed, there should be no continuity. Once set, the leads can be removed and connector plugged back into the throttle position switch. At this point, the closed throttle position setting will need to relearned. Start engine and warm to normal operating temperature and shut off. WHile monitoring the closed throttle position switch via a scantool, turn the key "on" for at least 5 seconds and "off" for at least ten seconds. Repeat this cycle until the closed throttle switch monitor changes to "ON." You may have to repeat the cycle up to 16 times.


----------

